# race prepping a VR6-specifically engine/trans



## dubhead00 (Feb 15, 2012)

im looking to get into SCCA racing and im pretty sure there is a few others, like myself, who have fallen victim to the notorious timing chain issue. ive searched endless sites for any sort of "beef'd up" replacement and found nothing. basically i want to know what i can do to make a mk4 vr jetta or golf strictly for the track(haven't bought the project car yet, waiting until i know what will work best), 12v or 24v r32?! 4motion or stick with FWD? i know enough about weight distribution and so on, i need to know how to build up a reliable car that can take some track abuse.

so if anyone has a setup that is working good for them, pics and info please!

on a side note ive used this site for years but just never joined so if i brought up a topic from another thread, please be so kind as to direct me to that thread.


----------



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

A timing chain should not break unless there is a oil pressure issue or the guides were used past there normal interval. How many miles did your engine fail at?


----------



## dubhead00 (Feb 15, 2012)

145xxx


----------



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

well the interval is at 100k so i guess this makes sense. Just needed to change over 4 plastic guides and you would have been ok.


----------

